# الاضاءه وكيفيه استخدامها فى الديكور



## mohamed elamir (17 أبريل 2008)

*الاضاءه وكيفيه استخدامها فى الديكور* منذ اكتشاف الكهرباء وعلى مر العصور كانت وظيفة الإضاءة الأساسية والوحيدة هي الإضاءة، ولكن في العصر الحديث ومع تطور مفاهيم الديكور المنزلي أصبحت الإضاءة أحد العناصر الهامة في الديكور، واستلهم المصممون الإضاءة في العديد من التشكيلات الجمالية بالمنزل، ساعد على ذلك ما أنتجته الصناعة الحديثة من أفكار وأنواع شتى من الأباجورات والإضاءات التي يمكن وضعها في الأسقف والزوايا والردهات، وعلى الحوائط وداخلها أيضا، وتعدد الخامات التي تستخدم في هذه الإضاءات كالزجاج والبلاستيك والمشمع والورق.
فاللمبات والإضاءات يمكن أن تكون لها استخدامات مزدوجة، فبجانب دورها في توفير الإضاءات الداخلية داخل المكتب أو المنزل، وقيامها بتوفير الإضاءة المباشرة وغير المباشرة، فهي أيضا مثيرة وجذابة وتضفي على المكان شكلا جماليا كاللوحة وتبعث السرور الداخلي".









الأباجورات والإضاءات المختلفة يجب أن تكون جزءا مكملا لديكور المنزل لا خارجة عنه، لذلك من المهم عند اختيار أشكال الإضاءة أن تكون متوافقة مع لون الحائط وترتيب الأثاث، حيث يمكن أن تكون بسيطة ورقيقة أو جريئة وكثيرة، ويمكن أن تكون إضاءات تقليدية كلاسيكية أو أشكالاً جديدة غير تقليدية الشكل، ويمكن أن يكون لونها هادئا ناعما أو صارخاً جريئاً،



هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 721x1044 .



لإضفاء لمسة لون إلى حمام الضيوف يمكن ترك الحوائط بألونها الطبيعية سواء كانت أصفر أو أرزق واستخدام الزجاج خلف الحوض أو على سطحه بدلا من الجرانيت وتثبت من خلفه وحدات إضاءة ملونة تضيف عند إضاءاتها إحساساً بألون جديدة ،ويمكن فى هذه الحالة استخدام وحدات إضاءة متعددة الألوان
لإضاءة الحوائط بشكل مبتكر وبألوان مختلفة يمكن تصميم شبه مرأة طائرة بعيدة عن الحوائط نفسها وخلفها وحدات إضاءة لتضفى على الحوائط عند إضاءتها تأثير ألوان هادئة.- لعلاج مشكلة إظلام غرفة ارتداء الملابس يمكن تصميم سقف سطح زجاجى ساقط تثبت بداخله وحدات إضاءة تمنع إحساساًعند إضاءتها بأن السقف مفتوح على السماء وأن الإضاءة طبيعية ويساعد هذا أيضاً على إضافة إحساس بارتفاع نسبى فى السقف فلا تبدو الغرفة ضيقة












ولإبراز جمال الإكسسوار ات المرصوصة على أرفف فى غرفة مكتب أو غرفة طعام تستخدم الإضاءة المباشرة لإنارة الاكسسوارات والكتب المعروضة على الأرفف وأيضاً تستخدم الإضاءة غير المباشرة من خلال تصميم أرفف طائرة خلفيتها من الزجاج وتضاء من الخلف فتبرز جمال الأشياء المعروضة على الأرفف خاصة الكريستالات،ويمكن استخدام الإنارة الخلفية لإبراز جمال الدهانات الموجودة على الحائط أو جمال الخامات المستخدمة عليها،مثل الشامواه والجلد وغيرهما





إن مساحات المداخل والممرات تستلزم إناره تبرز معالمها وتجمل صفاتها، وفي أكثر الحلات يعطي المدخل الأمامي الإنطباع الأول عن طابع المنزل.













يجب أن يكون المنزل مناراً من بكل أشكاله وجوانبه عند استقبال الزوار وذلك دون تعريضهم لإنارة قوية تبهر الأبصار عند انتقالهم من الخارج إلى الداخل. وتعتبر الإنارة الجيدة من الضروريات القصوى في الممرات الواسعة. ومع الإنارة المناسبة يقلل من أهمية المساحات البيضاء الخالية بينما تبرز التصاميم الهندسية الملفتة للنظر وغالباً ما تستعمل الممرات أيضاً في عرض اللوحات الفنية. 

وباستعمال تصاميم ذكية يمكن تحويل الممر إلى مسرح حقيقي لعرض الأعمال الفنية المفضلة لديك وبالتالي ابتكار جو مميز في منزلك. 



ومن الناحية العملية تعد الإنارة من الضروريات القصوى في المداخل والممرات. وهذه الأماكن تشغلها الحركة دائماً لذلك ينبغي أن تكون مضاءة جيداً لضمان الأمان وخاصة في محيط السلالم وإن عدم تأمين الإنارة المناسبة عند الخزائن وقرب الأبواب المقفلة وأماكن وضع المفاتيح يجعل استعمالها صعباً، لذلك اعمل على وضع مخطط إنارة مرن وفعال عن تصميم أو تجديد ممرات منزلك أو مداخله.

www.kandilprojects.co.cc 

​

روعة الجمال
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى روعة الجمال
البحث عن جميع مشاركات روعة الجمال
أضف روعة الجمال إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

إحصائيات المشاركات
عدد المواضيع :
30
عدد الـــــردود :
145
المجمــــــــوع :
175


​ 
​ 
روعة الجمال
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى روعة الجمال
البحث عن جميع مشاركات روعة الجمال
أضف روعة الجمال إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

إحصائيات المشاركات
عدد المواضيع :
30
عدد الـــــردود :
145
المجمــــــــوع :
175


​ 
​ 
روعة الجمال
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى روعة الجمال
البحث عن جميع مشاركات روعة الجمال
أضف روعة الجمال إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

إحصائيات المشاركات
عدد المواضيع :
30
عدد الـــــردود :
145
المجمــــــــوع :
175


​ 
​ 
روعة الجمال
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى روعة الجمال
البحث عن جميع مشاركات روعة الجمال
أضف روعة الجمال إلى قائمة الأصدقاء

إحصائيات المشاركات
عدد المواضيع :
30
عدد الـــــردود :
145
المجمــــــــوع :
175


​ 
​


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (17 أبريل 2008)

موضوع شيق وجميل ,وأصبح أمرا ضروريا في وقتنا الحالي00000000


----------

